#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Nemetschek - Scia Engineer: Απορίες στα επιφανειακά πεπερασμένα στοιχεία

## SMBD

---

----------


## cohat

Θα πρέπει να πάς στο Project και εκεί να σιγουρευτείς πως ο φορέας σου είναι General XYZ και όχι Frame ΧΥΖ. Αυτό συμβαίνει ώστε όταν έχεις ένα είδος κατασκευής απλό, να μην σου ανοίγουν toolbars που είναι περριτές με αποτέλεσμα να δυσκολεύει η εργασία σου.

----------

